# MartinLogan Motion Vision with Denon AVR-3313



## bepauljoseph (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I've burned my budget by buying a Denon AVR-3313 for around INR 76k in India ($1225 US). Now I need to buy a speaker for it & convinced my choice with these.

Martin Logan Motion 40 Pair - USD 2,200/pair
Martin Logan Motion 30 - USD 749/piece
Martin Logan Motion 15 Pair - USD 925/pair
SVS PB12-NSD Subwoofer - USD 1100/piece (Indian price. Not available in Dubai)

These prices are from Dubai where I constantly travel to on a monthly basis & I prefer to pick it up from there as the Indian prices are 25% more. Ya I know noone would believe it (tax, VAT & import duties).

Now my question is - I've budget to pick-up a Martin-Logan Motion Vision sound-bar. Would the sound-bar be able to connect to my Denon AVR-3313 & I can get a adequate listening experience.

In the end I don't want to waste my $1225 spend on my receiver. I would buy the speakers later when my budget is back for it.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## roger1014 (Oct 18, 2011)

So you are wanting to connect the Vision Sound Bar directly to the AVR? Normal use of Sound Bar is to connect to TV! The Vision has One set of analog RCA inputs, L/R, One digital Coaxial (RCA), and two Digital Optical inputs. I guess you could use the L/R pre-outs of the AVR to the RCS analog inputs, of the Vision, to get sound into the Vision. The sound bar has its own built in amps...


----------

